# Question about peppermint caps



## Titania (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi, everyone. I just bought some peppermint + caraway oil capsules. In the indications for the dose it's said that they should only be taken for 2 weeks. But i've read about the peppermint capsules on this board and there seems to be many people that use them for longer periods of time. My question is: how long can i take the peppermint capsules? Is there any risk on taking the caps for more tham 2 weeks?Good luck!


----------

